# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Subtitles/screenplays for Nordic films(in original language)

## brett

Vet ni om n

----------


## Kamion

Jag vet n

----------


## Zhenya

[quote]den originell spr

----------


## Zhenya

Otherwise, I admire your correct form of "Spr

----------


## Zhenya

You have to see Bergman films! like: Sjunde inseglet (the seventh seal), Jungfruk

----------


## brett

Jag vet inte om jag har sett n

----------


## Zhenya

[quote]Jag t

----------

